# Ankle Problems



## MBuzzy (Feb 2, 2007)

I have recently started to have some ankle problems.  It seems that when I stand in certain stances, sometimes my ankle seem to lock up.  I get a sharp pain that does not go away, even after I move it.  I can move my ankle, but when I do, it hurts tremendously.

I have been stretching my ankles as much as I can before practice, but the problem is still happening.

Has anyone had any similar experiences, or have any tips to stop this from happening?  I has happened in the middle of some forms and is becoming a problem!  Thanks!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Feb 2, 2007)

It might be a tendon or a ligament.  Do you ever have any problems with your arch on that foot?  Sometimes that can cause pain in the ankle.  Even possible there is a stress fracture or something like that there.  I'd really suggest seeing a podiatrist.

Jeff


----------



## rutherford (Feb 2, 2007)

Or an orthopedic / sports medicine practitioner.

You should get this checked out.

Once you're cleared for exercise, you might want to meet with a physical therapist for ideas on how to strengthen your ankle.  We had a thread about that recently.  http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=35907


----------

